# Dodge, Ford or Chevy Diesel



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

The wife and I are looking at buying a travel trailer. I'm wondering what everyones opinion is on the diesel trucks from the big three. I had a 2006 Dodge with the 5.9 and really liked it. It had plenty of power and decent fuel economy. I sold it when diesels prices were approaching $4.00 a gallon.
They don't make the 5.9 anymore so I want to know what others recommend and why.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

bearwhiz said:


> The wife and I are looking at buying a travel trailer. I'm wondering what everyones opinion is on the diesel trucks from the big three. I had a 2006 Dodge with the 5.9 and really liked it. It had plenty of power and decent fuel economy. I sold it when diesels prices were approaching $4.00 a gallon.
> They don't make the 5.9 anymore so I want to know what others recommend and why.


Those were great motors, if you liked it buy a used one with "lower" miles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If you're buying new, any of them are good power plants nowadays...just alot of pollution control on them...


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

I had an 07 with the 5.9. Pulled great. Had a lot of "raw" power. Wish I had kept it to pass on to my son, but it was loud and rough. I bout a 14 mega cab and the comfort level and quality are far superior. It pulls well but seems to not pull as hard. It's a more mild mannered truck. I really like it and would recommend it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> If you're buying new, any of them are good power plants nowadays...just alot of pollution control on them...


I think this is certainly true. Ford has figured out their engine issues with the 6.7, Dodge makes a better truck to wrap around the good engine and Chevy is a good truck, maybe the best fit/finish of the three although none are bad. The automatic transmissions in all are very good.

I am also starting to get the new truck itch, been in a Ford Superduty since about 2000 but will certainly be trying them all.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

As stated above, all are great trucks these days. Which ever better suites you cosmetically and good service that is local is your best bet. 

My pick would be the new 2017 Ford f250, 4 door, lariat, 4x4 in black on black.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All 3 can pretty much pull anything you put behind them, and get about the same mileage as well. I'm a GM guy, but I know they all have good diesels these days. Just a matter of what your personal preference is. Give me a big white '17 LTZ Chevy with those hood scoops!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Ford makes the best engine, transmission, chassis, body and interior. The great equalizer is emissions. Also other companies have copied Ford's styling and interior.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

goodwood said:


> Ford makes the best engine, transmission, chassis, body and interior. The great equalizer is emissions. Also other companies have copied Ford's styling and interior.


GM and Dodge copied Ford? I've been in all 3, can't see where you got that from.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

SSST said:


> GM and Dodge copied Ford? I've been in all 3, can't see where you got that from.


Fords king ranch interior- chevy came out with high country and dodge came out with a laramie that have a dark brown leather interior with the 2 tone paint.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Ford did have the first tow mirrors that were later mimicked by other makers...among other things...


----------



## kevinmic (Jul 5, 2016)

Webster Dictionary: 
Dodge: To Avoid. 

Nuff Said


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Drove a 17 F250 today, I'm very impressed, night and day difference from my 04' F250. Now just to stomach a truck payment!


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

SSST said:


> All 3 can pretty much pull anything you put behind them, and get about the same mileage as well. I'm a GM guy, but I know they all have good diesels these days. Just a matter of what your personal preference is. Give me a big white '17 LTZ Chevy with those hood scoops!


Just traded my 15 in for a 17 Monday. I was not all that fond of the hood scoop but they sure are peppy. You can tell the difference for sure.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Well a piece of advice for any one test driving new trucks, don't this is the end result.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Get you a Chevrolet High Country with the Duramax in it if you want brand new! Love me some DMAX's. My brother runs a big welding business down in Hitchcock, and his whole fleet of work/towing trucks are Duramax's. I'm in the process in trying to find me one actually.

BUT. Even though I'm a Chevy man from day one, and will buy a DMAX over any other diesel.. Want my honest opinion, if you want the diesel that will last you the longest, find you an early 2000's 7.3 PS. They are slow, but are probably the most reliable. DMAX's will last you forever too, but the early ones 2001-2003 have had injector issues. If you could find yourself a Chevy with the LLY or LBZ DMAX in it for a good deal, jump all over it. If not,find a 7.3.

The new diesels have a **** load of power, but they do have all that tree hugging liberal emission **** on them. 7.3 doesn't, LBZ and older DMAX's don't, 5.9 Cummins don't.

If you decide to by used, only diesels I can say to steer clear of is the 6.0 and 6.4 from Ford. Talk about an embarrassment for Ford. International made those motors, but it gave Ford a lot of headaches. Steer clear.


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

dk2429 said:


> Get you a Chevrolet High Country with the Duramax in it if you want brand new! Love me some DMAX's. My brother runs a big welding business down in Hitchcock, and his whole fleet of work/towing trucks are Duramax's. I'm in the process in trying to find me one actually.
> 
> BUT. Even though I'm a Chevy man from day one, and will buy a DMAX over any other diesel.. Want my honest opinion, if you want the diesel that will last you the longest, find you an early 2000's 7.3 PS. They are slow, but are probably the most reliable. DMAX's will last you forever too, but the early ones 2001-2003 have had injector issues. If you could find yourself a Chevy with the LLY or LBZ DMAX in it for a good deal, jump all over it. If not,find a 7.3.
> 
> ...


I think he purchased the maroon truck above...

Just curious which ones you have owned out all suggestions you mentioned above? I have owned a bulletproofed 6.0 for many years/miles now trouble free and i have to respectfully agree/disagree. The 6.0 has a bad rep because of all the issues but there is tons of aftermarket support to make these trucks reliable and powerful and at a price point well below similar year models it can be bulletproofed for in the end for equal or less investment. Just speaking up for for the 6.0 ppl. if you have owned one then I understand but if you havnt i would suggest providing suggestions based on personal experience as that is the input the OP is looking for.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

60s have made a resurgance. Not only can you make then reliable but they can make a lot of power.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

bearwhiz said:


> The wife and I are looking at buying a travel trailer. I'm wondering what everyones opinion is on the diesel trucks from the big three. I had a 2006 Dodge with the 5.9 and really liked it. It had plenty of power and decent fuel economy. I sold it when diesels prices were approaching $4.00 a gallon.
> They don't make the 5.9 anymore so I want to know what others recommend and why.


Come see me. We'll drive both. The Ford and the Chevy.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I have had three Cummins and three Powerstrokes, but I have never owned a Duramax.
The problem is that all of the pollution/EPA stuff is just killing the real diesel performance and they are getting tougher and tougher to delete.
I have a deleted 6.7 right now that does not require DEF (187K miles). Those two factors alone keep me from buying a new diesel truck.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Scott M said:


> I think he purchased the maroon truck above...
> 
> Just curious which ones you have owned out all suggestions you mentioned above? I have owned a bulletproofed 6.0 for many years/miles now trouble free and i have to respectfully agree/disagree. The 6.0 has a bad rep because of all the issues but there is tons of aftermarket support to make these trucks reliable and powerful and at a price point well below similar year models it can be bulletproofed for in the end for equal or less investment. Just speaking up for for the 6.0 ppl. if you have owned one then I understand but if you havnt i would suggest providing suggestions based on personal experience as that is the input the OP is looking for.


6.0 is kinda like a Ficht outboard, there's been so much negativity over the years, it kinda goes without saying to stay away! Yes,I'm sure there are ways to make them fine, but good luck talking most into buying one.


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

I understand completely. They are not for everyone. I can only provide my account for 6.0 which I have no complaints.

For people interested in powerstrokes and deciding which is best.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Scott M said:


> I understand completely. They are not for everyone. I can only provide my account for 6.0 which I have no complaints.
> 
> For people interested in powerstrokes and deciding which is best.


Reason my vote went to DMAX is because most of my family runs Duramax.. My brother that owns a big welding business down in Hitchcock uses dmax as all of his work trucks. Two have over 500k miles and still cranking.

With that being said, another family member of mine is a Ford guy. He's owned the 7.3 all the way up to the 6.7. When the 6.0 came out he went and got one/traded in his 7.3. 3 weeks later, that **** thing threw a rod. He got rid of pretty quick after it was rebuilt. Then when the 6.4 arrived he got it. He ran it for a solid year than one day when he was heading home from work, some how the computer fried itself and was only running on 4 cylinders. He took that thing back, got his 6.7 that he has now, never looked back. He did say though the best truck he's ever owned was the 7.3.

And I am aware that you can bulletproof those 6.0's to where they will run as long as the ole 7.3, but like SSST, it's kind of hard to convince anybody to get a 6.0 after all the issues.


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

Understand now. I appreciate the input and clarifying your accounts for the 6.0 and 6.4 makes sense now and all the other trucks. I was just wondering if there was any actual reasoning for the statements or if it was just the normal heard they were **** so i wouldnt buy one, that is common and deserved to an extent, however i was just making a case for one with my experience.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

The money has to be right with a 60 especially since 67 are becoming more affordable.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

7.3 IS A BEAST! you cant kill them, I also have a dodge 5.9 good engine crappy truck. Buy the ford in the end best overall truck.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

7.3 was a beast, but along came 20 yrs of technology. These bad boys today have 950 ft. lbs of torque, plus get better mileage. DEF sucks, but these engines can pull anything you put behind them.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

goodwood said:


> The money has to be right with a 60 especially since 67 are becoming more affordable.


My buddy's dad just got a 2011 6.7 with 122k miles for $15k a few days ago at an auction. I'm not a Ford guy, but I would have jumped all over that


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Moose2500 said:


> 7.3 IS A BEAST! you cant kill them, I also have a dodge 5.9 good engine crappy truck. Buy the ford in the end best overall truck.


The 5.9 is probably the best motor, but everything around it is complete ****.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dk2429 said:


> My buddy's dad just got a 2011 6.7 with 122k miles for $15k a few days ago at an auction. I'm not a Ford guy, but I would have jumped all over that


Wow heck of a deal if it runs right. Often thought about getting a dealers license.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

dk2429 said:


> My buddy's dad just got a 2011 6.7 with 122k miles for $15k a few days ago at an auction. I'm not a Ford guy, but I would have jumped all over that


Have heard that the '11 6.7 is the year to avoid.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

After reading through these posts,,, my .02

Buddy just sold his 7.3 , had 450,000 miles on it. Indestructible, but ran like a sluggish hog and everything around it was falling apart. 
He got a 2014 Dodge 2500, Laramie Longhorn with the cummins,,, I drove it last week helping him with getting rv and boat out of Aransas Pass. Gotta say,,, it's one heckuva truck and in my opinion nicer than the King Ranch trim package,, towed great, comfortable and smooth.
The 6.0's are great motors, the early years and problems with emissions gave em the bad rap. After Delete kits, they are a solid engine, Lotsa power and torque.
2011 6.7's were first year, had some issues, 2012 and beyond are solid, but I still would do the delete kits.

I'm looking at buying a used 4x4 as we speak, but even lightly used 6.7s aren't cheap, and the price tags on new are gut wrenching.... and that ain't gonna happen, especially since I haven't had a truck payment for 2 years - and I prefer to spend on boats and rvs ha!


----------



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

goodwood said:


> Ford makes the best engine, transmission, chassis, body and interior. The great equalizer is emissions. Also other companies have copied Ford's styling and interior.


Ford is looking more like dodge on the interior and dodge has not really changed in the past 7 years...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

